# Sarahs New Job  by Ruin (~BBW, Eating, Intrigue, Realistic, ~~WG)



## Ruin (Feb 10, 2008)

_~BBW, Eating, Intrigue, Realistic, ~~WG _ When Sarah got her new job she didnt know her whole life was about to change.


*SARAH'S NEW JOB Chapters 1-2* 
*by Ruin*​
*Prologue: The Dream*

Sarah lay in her bed, sleeping peacefully. The radio clocks display on her bed-side table read 8:59 in green figures. A few seconds passed and the display changed to read 9:00. As it did this a loud sound emitted from it, the dreaded alarm. Sarah didnt open her eyes. Instead she pulled an arm from underneath the duvet, feeling a wave of cold air, and rested her hand on the top of the clock. She felt around, looking for something with her hand, until she found a button. She pressed it which silenced the irritating noise of the alarm and pulled her arm back underneath the duvet.

A contented smile appeared on Sarahs face but it quickly vanished. The bed had been warm until she had removed her arm and was now filled with cold air. Sarah sighed, opened her eyes and swung her legs out of the bed, dragging her body with them. 

She heaved herself up and staggered. She felt slow and sluggish, usually she was bright and energetic when she woke but something was different. Suddenly her stomach groaned and she was overwhelmed with hunger.

Embarrassed, Sarah reached for her stomach to sooth the hunger pain but her stomach felt soft. She looked down but found her breasts were in the way.

_When did they get that big? _Sarah thought to herself.

Sarah looked towards the mirror to get a better look at her body

*Chapter 1: Awakening*

Sarah suddenly awoke from her dream, sweating. In her dream she had looked towards the mirror and seen a fat woman. She had been huge! Sarah peeled the duvet covers off and slipped out of bed. She moved towards the mirror to set her mind straight and look at her real reflection.

_I guess maybe it wasnt a total dream _Sarah thought to herself, sighing.

Sarahs reflection showed a chubby version of what she had formerly thought of as her real self. The reflection had the same hazelnut eyes, the same long brown hair the same age of 23 and the same underwear although it was now too small. The mirror showed the exact same Sarah apart from the size. It was like looking in a fun-house mirror at a circus.

***

There was a reasonable explanation as to why Sarah was newly chubby. Four months ago, she had taken on a new job as a waitress in a local restaurant named Smiths. It wasnt a big restaurant , owned and run by one family, but it had a large local fan base and always had customers. The Smith family were legendary because of their home-cooking and recipes, handed down from generation to generation. The restaurant had an ever-changing tasty variety of pies, cakes and pastries, all of which were baked on the same day.

Sarah had been a fan of Smiths since her childhood. She even had a crush on one of the Smith family. She went to the same school as George Smith but never plucked up the courage to speak to him. When she met him again at the restaurant he had seemed pre-occupied with the running of the business, not giving Sarah a chance to chat.

Sarah had taken the job after losing her previous employment as a store clerk. The store had closed, due to money trouble, leaving Sarah and many other employees without a job. A close friend had informed Sarah of the opening at Smiths and she jumped at the chance.

The pay at Smiths wasnt bad and there were other benefits to boot. These included the free food and drink during work hours, the discount on purchases made on her own time, the social benefits and of course great tips..

Sarah loved the benefits and the pay but didnt realize the big effects the job would have on her, especially her weight.

During her youth, Sarah had always been athletic. She would take part in sports and after greaduating from high school she'd made a point of going to the gym every Monday, Wednesday and Friday. This was due to gym membership being cheaper on weekdays when compared to weekends. When she worked weekends as a store clerk this was in her favour but after working full-time at Smiths this became impossible and Sarah had to give up going to the gym. Membership was just too expensive on weekends. She had a steady, well-defined, weight of 125 lbs up to this point.

The lack of exercise wasnt the only thing that affected Sarahs weight; the free food and drinks at Smith's were a big factor. In addition she continued to enjoy having her traditional large breakfast, cooked lovingly by her mother, every morning. This would consist of bacon, eggs, pancakes, and fruit. Sometimes French toast or crepes would replace the pancakes and eggs. Breakfast was the most important meal of the day, after all, according to her family. During her school days, this was useful to Sarah as it would sustain her during the day and she would only need a small lunch, convenient because of her hectic schedule.

Now, however, she had time for leisurely free lunches at Smiths. She would have a large lunch, as big as her breakfast, and typically grab a dessert. The double layer spice cake was one of her favorites, followed closely by the refrigerated Boston creme pies. Serving such treats naturally whetted Sarah's appetite; she soon developed a sweet tooth and even started snacking during slow periods at work without realizing how often it was happening. Usually it was a simple impulse such as an oversize chocolate chip cookie with milk or a strawberry shake. 

In the evenings she would have another large meal with her family. Salad, meat, carbohydrates and vegetables would be served family style at home. This, combined with her huge breakfast, lunch and frequent snacks was a huge intake of food. She wasn't paying attention or counting but the combination amounted to a terrific increase in calories. 


Sarah didnt gain a lot of weight during her first month of working at the restaurant but it created the building blocks for a future gain. The increased eating and lack of exercise overcame her metabolism, her muscle definition and her motivation to exercise. It also caused her stomach to expand, creating a need for more food to make Sarah feel full. She did not even notice that subconsciously she was starting to serve herself larger portions at supper because of her greater capacity. She was simply busy and had no consciousness of what was happening.

Sarah truly didnt notice the changes her body were going through. She didnt gain a lot of initial weight and all of her clothes still fit. Most of the changes were on the inside and minor. However, in that first month Sarah was crossing the line into weight gain country and the more she ate, the harder it would be to cross back over and regain her old body shape.

Sarahs new habits continued into the second month. She was eating more and doing less physical work than in her old job while becoming lazier when it came to exercise. She wouldnt walk as much and drive her car instead. Her body now found it easier to pile on the pounds because of the foundations laid down during the first month. Sarah was enjoying a new life and was not really thinking about the effects.

Although she gained a little weight during the second month, the real weight gain came during the third and fourth months. Her meals were as large or larger than the ones before her new job and she was having generous sized snacks as well. At home her macaroni and cheese servings were frequently twice as large as when she'd been in high school. She would sometimes have three pieces of chicken instead of two.

Finally she started to notice her clothes becoming snug. She mentioned it to her mother who tried to relieve her concerns by pointing out that she was now an adult and no longer a teenager. Still, there was some doubt in the back of Sarahs mind, enough to make her fret and wonder, but not enough to force her onto a scale or make a real assessment. 

Now the dream had occurred, causing Sarah to notice these changes.

***

_Im going to be as big as I was in that dream if I dont watch what Im doing. _Sarah realized.

She sighed as she examined herself in the mirror. Her body had lost any sign of muscle and had a thick shell of fat around it. Her whole body had changed, even her face! It was definitely chubbier although it required close inspection to be noticeable.

Sarahs eyes moved down her body, closely followed by her hands. She reached her breasts first, noticing how they were now bigger. They had been small, a disappointment but a price to pay for an athletic figure. Now they were spilling out of her tight bra. Sarah cupped them with her hands.

_Softer as well_ Sarah frowned.

Moving down, she reached her mid-section. Her stomach had once been flat and well-toned but now it was in a more convex shape, the beginnings of a pot belly. It was the biggest change in her body so far and emphasised by the tightness of her panties, causing a minor muffin-top effect and a slight roll of fat.

Sarah bent down to touch her toes but stopped quickly. Her belly formed into rolls and made her feel queasy.

She regained her posture and moved down to her lower half. Her waist was wider and her thighs were thicker, they had crept towards each other. She now had soft love handles, caused by her tight panties.. She turned to look at her backside in the mirror and got a good look at her butt.

Sarah grabbed her butt cheeks expecting to feel the tightness of her former butt but felt plush-like flesh instead. 

Bigger  and softer too.

Sarah turned back around and sighed once again, even her arms were thicker. She grabbed her belly with both hands and shook it with ease, feeling the fat ripple and an unfamiliar feeling. She then grabbed each love handle and shook them again, feeling the same, unfamiliar feeling.

_Im going to be enormous if I dont do something soon._

Sarah walked back to her bed and sat down on it, nervously noting the way the mattress sank. She reached for a drawer on her bed-side table and fished a notebook and a pen out of it. She rested it on her thigh and started writing.

THINGS TO DO:

 Go on a diet.
 Exercise for an hour, at least three times a week.
 LOSE WEIGHT!!!

Sarah stood up and walked towards her bathroom, taking the notebook and pen with her. She stopped when she reached her scales and added to the notebook.

Target Weight - 125 lbs
Month 1 -

Sarah took a deep breath. She dreaded this. She already knew that she had gained weight and didnt particularly want to know how much. She took one step onto the scale and hesitated. She waited a moment and then took another step. She looked at the digital display and frowned. 140 lbs! 15 lbs in four months was a lot in Sarahs mind.

Sarah stepped off of the scales and jotted the number into her notebook. She returned to the bedroom and threw the notebook and pen onto her bed. She looked towards the clock radio on her bed-side table again.

Time to get ready for work

*(Continued in post 5 of this thread)*


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 12, 2008)

This story shows a lot of promise. I would love to see where it goes from here. Thanks for the post.


----------



## samster (Feb 12, 2008)

Good start and can't wait to read more.


----------



## Ruin (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Hopefully I can add to this soon but unfortunately I can't work on it quite as much as I would like. I might also add a couple of things to the first part. Maybe a description of her when she was still thin to add more effect and some cleaning up. I tried to get this part out quickly and didn't get quite as much time as I wanted to clean up the part.


----------



## Ruin (Feb 13, 2008)

*Chapter 2 &#8211; Bad News*

Three months had passed since then and Sarah lay in bed, deep in thought. She had the day off and was trying to decide on what to do with her day. Her thoughts drifted back to the day she had realized how serious her weight gain was, the half-heartedly vowed to do something about it and the events later that day that changed everything.

***

It was halfway through the day and Sarah was on her lunch break at Smith’s. She was eating through a large meal, as usual, while George cleaned tabletops. Sarah had taken off her waiting apron while she ate and hadn’t noticed that her snug blouse and jeans had allowed a small roll of fat to poke out. 

George eyed the soft bulge as he wiped the tables and was mesmerized by the way she ate. George appreciated women with a little meat on their bones and couldn’t help but notice Sarah’s gradual gain over the months she had worked at the restaurant.

As Sarah finished her meal she noticed George staring at her. She followed his eyes and looked down to see the roll peeking out between her blouse and jeans, where her apron usually was. She glanced around the room and remembered that she had taken off her apron while cleaning the tables. Sarah’s face turned bright red and she jumped up to collect it. 

George’s eyes followed her the whole way and he didn’t stop looking until he caught Sarah’s. her uniform. She felt overwhelmed by embarrassment and quickly covered her belly up with her apron. 

She looked up at George again, wishing that he hadn’t seen it. Sarah didn’t know about George’s interests and thought she had blown any chance of asking George out on a date.

“Sorry.” George apologized as he walked towards her. “I couldn’t help but notice.”

Sarah sighed.

“I’ve just gained a little bit of weight while working here.” She explained. “I’ll do something about it quickly.”

Sarah stood up while George, who had been looking at his feet while Sarah put her apron on, looked back up. He was just as embarrassed as Sarah was after getting caught staring at her.

“I really am sorry, I couldn’t help noticing the exposure,” he apologized again.

“Don’t worry about it; I know that I have grown a little. I would have noticed it if I were you as well.”

George went back to cleaning the tables, cursing himself. He had been thinking about asking Sarah out that day. George had always had a bit of a crush on Sarah but had been put off by her body, expecting her to be into athletic guys. George had a bit of a belly on him and thought a girl like Sarah would never be attracted to him. Once she had started to gain weight he had gained a little confidence around her but now, asking her out on a date was out of the question.

Sarah walked away from the experience thinking that George’s awkwardness had been caused by disgust for her weight gain when it was just embarrassment. Despite his slight pudge he was muscular and well built, so Sarah assumed that he liked slimmer women. In fact, she didn’t know much about relationships with "larger" people. She felt as if she had blown any chance of going out with George.

If both of them had only talked to each other, they would have realized that they both had a crush on each other and would love to go out. Unfortunately, Sarah’s confidence was low because of feelings about her body and George was pretty shy. As it was Sarah continued working in silence until George’s shift ended and he left.

The event had left Sarah with the motivation to lose weight and prove to George that she could regain her old figure. She reduced the size of her meals and although she didn’t lose any weight, she didn’t gain any either for the first month. She decided that she would start exercising on weekends, even if it was just a jog. However, she kept putting exercise off as much as she could.

After not gaining any more weight for the first month, she felt she had recovered enough confidence to finally ask George out. She had become friendly with him after the belly roll fiasco and had mentioned her diet at every chance she had.

While Sarah was gaining confidence with him she didn’t realize that George would shortly be leaving town for a few months to attend a restaurant convention and pick up new recipes and ideas on the way there and back. The trip would take a few months and was something that he initially wasn’t going to bother with, in order to keep up to date with Sarah’s gain. Now it was non-existent and he had started to convince himself that he didn’t have a crush on Sarah.

It was late one night, the night before George would leave, and Sarah and George were alone at the restaurant. Sarah decided that this was an opportune moment to ask George out.

“George?” Sarah asked.

George looked up from what he was doing.

“Yeah Sarah?” He asked curiously.

“Well…” Sarah shuffled on the spot. “I was just wondering if…”

“Oh! I just realized that I haven’t told you about my trip!” he interrupted, cutting her off. “I’m going to be away for a few months. I can’t believe that I didn’t tell you…”

Sarah was shocked by what he had just announced.

“You are? When are you leaving?” She asked, hoping it wouldn’t be right away.

“Well, tomorrow. I’m really sorry I didn’t tell you. I haven’t really been thinking about it. Anyway, what were you going to say before I interrupted you?”

Sarah had blown her chance. George was leaving and she wouldn’t get a chance to go out with him.

“Nothing, it didn’t matter.” Sarah sighed.

“You don’t seem that happy about it…”

“Oh, I am.”

Sarah felt awkward. She felt that her attempts at weight loss hadn’t been good enough for George. If he really liked her, he wouldn’t be leaving. Feeling depressed she left the restaurant for the night. Feeling that he had no interest in her, she quickly stopped her diet, finding comfort in the food she ate.

Her eating habits returned with a vengeance and she started eating even more then before. She started taking left over food from the restaurant home with her and found herself snacking out of work. Her weight shot up during the next two months and she wound up at 149 lbs. 

So here she was, three months later, laying in bed with George due back and wondering where it had all gone wrong. It wasn’t hard to figure out. Her mother’s delicious cooking and the delicious lunches at work hadn’t prevented her from eating snacks before and after meals. Her snacks were also growing in size so much that it was as if she were eating an extra three meals a day. As well as that, although she had vowed to exercise she still hadn’t in over a year.

***

Sarah sat up in her incredibly tight underwear, feeling sickened as she watched rolls of fat formed on her once flat belly. She hadn’t bought any new clothes, feeling insecure about her body and was still wearing a size 7. She heaved herself out of bed and walked towards the mirror, feeling every ounce of fat as she did. 

She looked at the reflection and saw how badly her underwear fit. Her panties and her bra were bursting at the seams. She should have been in a size 11, size 10 at the very least but here she was in her size 7 underwear. Her bra failed to keep her breasts in as they spilled out of the cups and her butt cheeks peeked out of her panties.

Sarah’s face was different. It was puffier and she had chubbier cheeks and a double chin was under development. Looking at her face, it was now possible to notice that she was fatter. 

Her breasts were larger, once again and softer. They had started to droop ever so slightly. Looking down at her belly she realized where most of the weight had gone. She had a belly roll forming above her panties and another, larger roll right where they dug in. It was a lot larger then it had been before and a lot softer. Sarah poked it and felt her finger sink in the flesh.

Looking at her lower half she realized that her butt wasn’t far behind her belly when it came to growing. It hadn’t been affected quite as much but it had a noticeable change. It was wider, flabbier and softer. A lot softer.

Her hips had widened slightly and her thighs were softer as well and had grown towards each other once again. It didn’t take much effort on Sarah’s part to make them touch each other. Pretty soon she would have to waddle.

Sarah still had a shell of fat around her body but this time it was thicker and softer. She shook her whole body, hoping that it would remain in place like it had when she was slim but she could feel every part of it ripple like jelly.

Sarah walked to her bedside table and took out her notebook and pen. She looked over what was in it so far.

THINGS TO DO:

&#8226;	Go on a diet. 
&#8226;	Exercise for an hour, at least three times a week. 
&#8226;	LOSE WEIGHT!!! 

Target - 125 lbs
Month 1 - 140 lbs
Month 2 - 140 lbs
Month 3 - 144 lbs
Month 4 - 149 lbs

Sarah sighed. Another 9 pounds to add to the collection. That was 24 overall in seven months. She felt hideous.

"If I don’t do something soon, then I will be as big as a house before George gets back. I need to lose weight and fast, before it becomes impossible."

Sarah lay down the notebook and the pen and grabbed her belly with both hands, wondering what happened to the flat, well-defined stomach. She had gained 24 lbs since starting her job, seven months ago and felt like a cow. She had decided to lose the weight before George returned as a surprise and ask him out.

She poked her belly and sighed as her finger sank in, wondering what had happened to her flat, hard stomach. As if in answer it growled and reminded her that it was hungry.

“Or is it even worth trying?” she wondered as she thought of the colander of scrambled eggs with cheese and stack of pancakes with sausages she knew her mom was preparing for the family’s breakfast..

She looked again at the list, adding “FAILED” next to “Go on a diet.” and underlined “Exercise”.

She now knew what to do during the day. She would go and buy some new clothes and some new exercise clothes. She would spend the rest of the day and the following weekend going for a run in the morning and in the evening.

“That’s the answer. As long as I start exercising, I can eat as much as I want.” Sarah smiled to herself.


----------



## The Id (Feb 14, 2008)

Well done. This is incredibly realistic in the amounts gained. I think this story is definitely going places!


----------



## FreneticFang (Feb 15, 2008)

oooh sounds very promising. keep writing pls!


----------



## curvluver (Jun 18, 2008)

What I like about this story is it's realistic weight-gain. Keep up the great work!


----------



## morepushing13 (Jun 21, 2008)

it is very good.


----------



## Observer (Jun 21, 2008)

OK, chapter 1 has been revised to add a prologue and other improvements. 

Chapter 2 has some tweaks as well.

Chapter 3 is presumably heading our way.


----------



## John Smith (Sep 13, 2017)

Nice story.


----------

